# Accutron Regulation



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have discovered a simple way to regulate an Accutron that is a few seconds slow.

Flicking a finger against the side of the watch case a couple of times is enough to advance the second hand by one second.

Comment from Silver Hawk please.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

luddite said:


> Comment from Silver Hawk please.


OK, how about: "Stop mistreating your watch!" 

Seriously, this is pretty normal. A tap to the side of the case just makes the tuning fork vibrate (with or without a battery), and if it vibrates, then the second hand will move if the indexing is OK. A tap can make it vibrate with greater amplitude than normal and then make the indexing jump two teeth instead of the normal one ...hence you gain a second or two.

A gentle tap can sometimes be used to start a tricky Accutron after a battery change (they normally start on their own accord).

But I wouldn't do it too much or too hard









EDIT: BTW: this is not "regulation" as in your title; you haven't altered its time keeping abilities.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Duly admonished. 

I have only done it twice, once by chance and once on another Accutron to test.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If I remember my History lessons correctly, did not Luddites used to destroy machinery? :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

tixntox said:


> If I remember my History lessons correctly, did not Luddites used to destroy machinery? :hypocrite:
> 
> Mike


Only looms. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

